# 'rebuilding'



## Kidafer16 (May 20, 2007)

all i hear around here is "rebuild through the draft". we've been trying to rebuild ever since we traded our franchise player. i think we traded him in 2005. so 2 years ago. players that have came and gone since then

1.songaila
2.skinner
3.cuttino
4.bonzi
5.shareef
6.corliss
7.kenny thomas
8. peja
9.artest
10.vlade
11.martin
12.price
13. douby

you would think with 13 add/subtracts we would finally find a lineup that works. since the webber trade we've seen at least 4 set starting lineup. (not lineups because of injuries)

the lakers lost in the NBA finals of 2004. they started sucking in 2005. around the same time that we started sucking. poor decisions indeed. am i the only one that expects us to be back in the playoffs this comming season?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

First trade idea:

*Brad Miller*

Sacramento send Brad Miller and a resigned Potapenko (to fill salaries) to Washington;

Washington send Etan Thomas to Sacramento; Send Haywood to Detroit;

Detroit send Nazr Mohammed to Sacramento;


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Second trade idea:

*Kenny Thomas*

Kenny Thomas+2nd rounder to Cleveland for Donyell Marshall and David Wesley (to fill salaries)


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

just hope Yi fall to 10 that would be a great start.


----------

